# OSIR Design Releases Carbon Fiber-Rich Line for Audi Q5



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

OSIR Design, best known for carbon fiber parts and trim manufacturing has released a line for the Audi Q5. And while the Q5 might not be immediately expected to be a platform for carbon fiber upgrades, we're liking the idea. Those looking for a more of an OE+ sort of aesthetic might skip weight saving items like a carbon fiber hood or the aggressive-looking carbon fiber grille, but since there's as-of-yet no such thing as a Q5 S, it's nice to know that carbon fiber trim is out there if you're seeking an S-car look on the inside.










Check out more photos of OSIR's Q5 line in our photo gallery after the jump.


----------

